# Repurposing a Boarding Barn



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Oops stupid phone butt posted for me.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Have you contacted the Canadian Olympic committee (Equestrian)?
You could market it. I'm pretty sure that CA"s old place was the one that sat on the market for several years in Lima, OH. It finally sold.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Rent the hay ground and use the barn for starage.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I like offering it for clinics, but I'm not sure how $ the insurance would be.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I guess it's difficult to explain everything if I didn't care if I was identified I would post picture but no an option. But close your eyes or not because you need to read.

You turn in and on your right is a huge slightly slanted hill going down into a trout pond, than rises again to another field than a house. Behind the house is a huge red barn used for hay storage and wagon storage. To the left of the red barn is a work shop and harnessing room (the owner showed draft ponies). 

Than opposite of those barns about 200' away is horse barn has about 8 tie stalls, next to that is a hay barn, next to that is a huge 80 by 180 cover all building, most of it is a arena with box stall, viewing room, tie stalls and tack room. The outdoor arena is along the long side of the coverall closest to the road (still far off). Large parking lot in front and to the side of the barns. 

I think they are having someone else hay the fields now. They already pay insurance for shows and clinics, boarders etc.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

What about just offering self board?

Or renting the whole facility to a trainer?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It just kinda screams a training facility with one trainer in charge. How warm are those buildings in the middle of a Canadian winter?


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I dont know what the market is like there, but what about renting out on a DIY basis and rent out the arena for clinics, lessons, ect. Over here alot of yards are run on a DIY basis - owner pays for use of the box/facilities and BO does no work, it runs about €25 per week here. They could continue to make hay, and sell/supply the boarders that way.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Don't know if they've consider self board, he came across as full board or no board.

No trainer whats to rent the whole place.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't know about in Canada, but two therapeutic riding programs I've worked with in the US started off by renting a facility, just like you're describing. One program eventually bought the facility at a very favorable rate, while the other ultimately decided to move out to a smaller facility. When your friend is thinking about marketing, maybe target trainers (as others have suggested) or a therapy program needing a new home.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Not sure where you are located.. but I know in Moose Jaw, SK they have the Golden Mile Arena which is rented out to clubs for shows, and the indoor barn is rented along with it. I think they are a few self boarders there, and a couple trainers using the facility too. 

I know of trainers renting out a whole facility as well. It wouldn't be a terrible idea to market.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

They just need to advertise it and would probably find boarders or trainer. 
They could advert for a manager in trade for board ? 
List it just for shows, or sales ?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

In a case like this the BO should call a general meeting, and explain the situation. Nothing like a team effort to work out a compromise. The boarders may be willing to make a few concessions to make it work and the BM would feel there's some support.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

The BM is someone that is less than good to say the least, and it isn't just my opinion the only reason she has the job is that they had interviewed and met worst. Sort of like better the devil you know than the one you don't. No one wants the job any ways, the owner is, well use your imagnation on names to say because you're probably not far off. He is not a business man, just a stupid one with lots of money.

From what I understand keeping it a boarding stable isn't an option they want to consider right now, unless someone wanted to buy the whole property.The owner had two heart attacks and is elderly it was his grandfathers farm.

I'm in the maritimes.

I think if they can advertise it well that people would rent it, even if it's a trainer over the winter, clinics and small shows over the spring to fall. Mind you I have no say, while I'm related to one of the co owners, I'm not of the good side of the other owner. 

Just interested if other might think it's possible or done else where.


----------

